# Dj/producer/experimentalist



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is another part of my life which I don't really do anymore. For those who don't know what I am doing I have made some beats, found some samples which fit, placed them all in order and tweaked them. I was doing scratching until I found what tone I needed, adjusted the effects of reverb and echo and recorded it with a foot pedal. Enjoy...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Love it!!!!!!!! A couple of different angle cams would be smashing...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

reminds me of DJ Krush!


----------

